# Grow Room



## Smileyboy23 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all the way from Cape Town/South Africa.Here's an idea from this link http://www.sgs-hydroponic.com/grow-room/
Hope it helps you guys...


----------



## Eggman (Feb 23, 2006)

that sums it up man. Nice prints.


----------

